# The best method to eat creatine... ??



## Smith_X (Jun 25, 2004)

Hello all,

Now, I just purchase Creatine Monohydrate from GNC but I really want to know how do I take it for the best result. Now, I eat 5 grams a day before I sleep.

Anybody know where I can find the article/the threat for creatine topic please?


----------



## largepkg (Jun 25, 2004)

I prefer orally. Although, I heard taken rectally has many positive effects!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 25, 2004)

I prefer a knife and fork.


----------



## redspy (Jun 25, 2004)

I prefer a 5g toot up the nose prior to a workout... 

  Seriously though there's a ton of info on this forum regarding creatine use, try a search.   You could also try this site.

 I usually have 5 grams pre/post workout with some fruit juice or glucose polymers.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 25, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I prefer a knife and fork.


   i prefer using a spoon and eating it like ice cream.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jun 25, 2004)

on a serious note.......................

i take mine right after i lift (about 2 pm) then again late at night.  take it with water or a protein shake, but take it fast.  it isnt stable in solution.  do NOT mix with citrus


----------



## Smith_X (Jun 27, 2004)

How many gram for each serving and how long to stop eating creatine? I mean how long of loading period and/or off period please ?

I read some article it say like..

Load it with 20 grams for 1 week and maintain 5 gram for 2 week and off 1 week then load it again..

another article say like
take it 5 grams a day but do not tell me the off period

I really wonder how long I should stop creatine and does it have any side effect with my liver/kidney or not?


----------

